# buying new 6.5's



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

i have been running a set of boston acoustic pro series 6.5's for 14 years now and the x/overs lost a ceramic piece in them a while back,now the tweeters connectors are messing up from all the moving around for imaging.

I have them in kick panels and feed a lot of bass to them,thats what i like.the boston's spec's are 50-22khz and like 125 watts.

i had my eye on a set of SPX-65C SKAR AUDIO 6.5'S for like 239.99 the spec's show they play 42-20,000hz. which is lower and what i want.those are some really nice looking speakers.

so I'm basically looking for a 6.5 set that will have deep bass and smooth tweeters.I also liked the MOREL TEMPO 6 6.5's the specs are 40-22,000hz and run 329.99 

these will be going in my kick panels,tweeters also.in a 2013 subie hatch.
i also thought about building a set from P.E. but all the mid's are like 50 watts.but play really low.

i looked at tons of 6.5's and looked on here for two nights.
so would i be taken a step back ? and would buying separate,tweets,mid's and passive x/overs from P.E. be better? 

my question is,would i be taking a step backwards with the speakers i listed above? going by specs .i want to have a deeper tone coming out of my kicks and not waist money.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

ok i shortened it up some,it was pretty long,but i tried to put all the stuff people would need to know what I'm looking for.basically electronics have changed over the last 10 years,HU'S aren't 500.00 - 800.00 anymore and was just wondering if paying 2 or 300 for a set of speakers that they would be as good as the boston's i paid 600 for 14 years ago.
SPX-65C skar audio 6.5 200 watts,42-20,000hz,price tag 239.99
TEMPO6 morel 6.5 120 watts,40-20,000hz price tag 329.99 
wouldn't these hit pretty low notes ? i was wanting to order on the 3rd.this week lol


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

You may want check out the Polk MM series, the Image dynamics XS, the Hybrid Audio Technologies (HAT) Imagine, Mirus or Clarus if you are willing to spend up to $700.00, also some of the Morel budget ones if you want less head ear fatigue at loud levels.

Other popular ones if you want the most bass from a 6.5" driver, Hertz HSK XL, and MLK, in the same line as the HSK XL the Audison Voce, the MLK has the smoother tweeter and most accurate sound but it is in the $1000 plus range.

You really can't go wrong with all the ones mentioned, the more and better cleaner bass you want the more you will have to spend, sometimes you may want to settle in the mid price range and have a sub. All of these handle 100 - 150Watts each side the response they post is really meaningless it is more about the SQ.

There are some great deals in the classifieds, there is a new set of HAT Clarus (700 plus) for $450.00 and used ones range in the $300 to $350


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

The Phd fb 6.1 Kit Pro is hard to beat for the money. I mean really hard to beat. I,d give them a listen if you can before spend a lot more for...


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

thanks for posting,yep,I've been researching for 3 nights now,till 2 a.m. and I've been looking at almost all of the above,i can only spend around 300 just under 400 probably.i am leaning towards the SPX SKAR AUDIO'S at the moment,42-20,000 hz and plenty wattage a 1.35 high temp voice coil,1 inch tweeter and really good looking for 239.00
which is close specs to the morel tempo but a hundred dollars less at two hz. not bad,i don't think.

theirs not a lot of video's on youtube of them though.im going to keep looking,like i said it would really suck to get something and it not even come close to what I've been listening to.but a 42 hz mid in nice sized kicks should sound good.imput welcomed please.back to research.
haha you posted while i was typing.ive never heard of it.i will look thanks man.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

thanks fish man those are really nice,italy always has nice stuff,i have a huge collection of switchblades from their,very classy.yes i do like them i will check them out some more.thanks again guys


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

This http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ro-uranium-2-way-active-kit-$285-shipped.html


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

ohhhhh those are nice!!!! damn ok,italy or germany now haha thanks.
oh,I've been meaning to ask,on a lot of mid's their are these little holes all around the basket where the screw's go,some are square,most round,whats up with that?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice to know new brands, very limited availability or places to purchase from. Only one seller from Ebay in Slovakia


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

727south said:


> This http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ro-uranium-2-way-active-kit-$285-shipped.html


i also recommend these. i have them in my daily right now and theyre great.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

this is such a addiction for me.i love reading,researching,and comparing spec's on stuff and then reading reviews,and youtube video's.and then i will just get tired and press the green button,FIRE!!!! haha its so easy buying online.so now I'm looking at the 
PHD FB 6.1 KIT PRO
GROUND ZERO URANIUM
and a few others.and btw if i say I'm going to go active in the near future,i always do what i say I'm going to do,but i haven't said it yet haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

plcrides said:


> this is such a addiction for me.i love reading,researching,and comparing spec's on stuff and then reading reviews,and youtube video's.and then i will just get tired and press the green button,FIRE!!!! haha its so easy buying online.so now I'm looking at the
> PHD FB 6.1 KIT PRO
> GROUND ZERO URANIUM
> and a few others.and btw if i say I'm going to go active in the near future,i always do what i say I'm going to do,but i haven't said it yet haha.



I'm sure this will appear biased because I'm 1/2 of Ground Zero USA but I have ran the PHD stuff, it is nice stuff and mike is a great guy but the Uraniums are phenomenal performers for sub 400.00 sets. A few folks here can attest to that. 
Let us know if we can be of any help to you. Either way I'm sure you'll enjoy the new set.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

thanks a lot man,to be honest I'm getting tired,I've been reading and researching every night till like 2 a.m. its 1.15 now and I'm to the point where I'm ready to just pick one haha.also I'm running out of places to look,woofer's ECT is nice,then amazon but don't know about ordering electronics off ebay.

also i don't know if I'm even looking for the right thing,when i click on a component set the first thing i look at is to see how low it plays,like 40 hz. then rms. to be honest I'm not sure if I'm looking at the right info.low hz,because thats what i like in my kick panels,then rms,then construction.is this good or bad ? they don't offer total QTS or anything.well I'm gonna call it a night.

so far i like 
morel tempo 6 it plays 40 hz to 22,000hz & its 295.00 on amazon
then the phd fb 6.1
spx skar audio 42 hz - 20,000 hz its 239.99 on amazon really a nice looking set w/ specs close to the morel
ground zero,still need specs and prices.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

going by frequency response specifications from the manufacturers, is a very poor way of deciding on a speaker set.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

You can find all of the info on the Ground Zero products on our website

Ground Zero Usa - Subwoofer, Amplifier, Subwoofer Amplifier. 

MSRP on the Uraniums is 399.00


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

cajunner said:


> going by frequency response specifications from the manufacturers, is a very poor way of deciding on a speaker set.


Yup that is exactly what I said.

It's all about the price range and SQ character, the sensitivity, biampable capability and power handling numbers are more important than frequency response.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

i just got off the phone with someone that says otherwise,if i like my music to play,my music the way i like to hear it,then,haha anyways,,,i look at the wattage of course,i look at everything their anyways i think i may have a winner guys.

i have a yellow note pad that is 4 pages long of components that i wrote down everything that was offered.
high temp voice coil
soft dome tweeter
x/over points
rms
and of course frequency range.
and I'm not rich so definitely price tags are at the top of the list.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I think the point about the Freq Response is that you can't go by the MANUFACTURERS stated freq response. If it's an independent third party measurement, that might be a different story. Still I think there's more to the sound than just freq response although that is definitely a part of it.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

teldzc1 said:


> I think the point about the Freq Response is that you can't go by the MANUFACTURERS stated freq response. If it's an independent third party measurement, that might be a different story. Still I think there's more to the sound than just freq response although that is definitely a part of it.


Exactly many manufacturers just throw some numbers on the response that do not reflect the sound played or can be heard, anything above 16k hertz only dogs can hear, the same for the bass some claim low bass and others with just 50 hz play better bass.
Price is what reflects the quality in some cases and there are many good values or systems that sound as good as many expensive components

No need to over analyze it, I would go with the best deal possible if deciding between more than 5 sets, or get a good used set here in the classifieds 

Warranty and support is good to have, and buying from an authorized dealer may be a good idea to avoid issues


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

great info guys once again yea i recently ordered some sa 12's and on the web sites and even the side of the box they came in the cut out was totally off,and i was building the box while i ordered the speakers,luckily i didn't pre cut the cut outs for the two subs or the whole box would have been a waist.

well that sucks that they would just throw a number out their like that.after having the same speakers since 2001 i do want to buy brand new,i know theirs great deals here on the forum but i want that new car smell haha you know what i mean.

the prices yep thats what i posted at the very beginning,like ten years ago,good head units costed 5 to 800 bucks now a decent one is under 300.and thats really about all i can spend,is under 350 on these.really the less the better,and hopefully they will perform good in my kick panels and sound like a million bucks.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Maybe bring your cd to the dealer and listen, I would trust many opinions from members here, the thing is our hearing is different and that chance of not getting what we expect is there even if it is 1 out of 10.

With your list if you did not listen to all of them at least you can be right 9 out 10 times it may be worth the risk. I ordered a set of Sony, yes sony XS GS1720s not knowing much about them just going by some opinions and comparisons here. They are for my son's system I figured for the price under $100 and what they offer it was worth the risk, I will find out how they perform and if they match my hertz DSK mids with HSK tweeters maybe not but again they were 1/3 the cost, biampable crossover something with more options and flexibility for cleaner sound


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

thats awesome,thats what i hope i can do,as for a dealer,i live out in the sticks haha the closet one is a place called car toys,in houston,pretty far and i don't think they carry anything worth checking out.plus I'm not a rich person but since this could be my last set of speakers for a while i kinda want something that no one else around here has ,or even heard of haha,you know.i will just have to see how the price's go now and maybe consider buying the used ones.oh well i think at this point,we've pretty much got it narrowed down to some pretty good stuff here.thanks to all of y'all .yes y'all thats how we talk here lol


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a set Hertz HSK 165 if you need them.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

You will be surprised of the deals you can find here in the forum, new or used. As far as used, some guys use their speakers for less than year, some are sponsored for competitions and get them at cost or below and still make money selling them used, some just change them just to hear something different, it is like an addiction of changing brands or models all the time.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I haven't seen it mentioned yet, but Madisound, Global Distributor of Audiophile Speaker Drivers and Loudspeaker Parts Since 1972 if you build your own. The Silver Flutes can't be beat for the price and don't let their cheapish price scare/fool you. I, as well as many, run these and I, personally, compare them to the Hybrid L6.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Here is the link, very cheap Not sure if these are the ones or not The Madisound Speaker Store
The op may go for these since he wants to have something nobody else has or a hybrid raw component

What tweeter though? The scanspeaks at $125.00 each? will a set of MT22's morel tweeters blend well with these silver flutes? 

The issue with the OP is the passive xovers, I guess you can pick a 10 or 20Uf non polarized quality cap, the issue would be a load for the Mid, can just a LP at 80-60Hz be used? will that be stress on excursion if played in a door?. The op said he has kick panels, if they are sealed maybe he may just need a LPF without need of a HPF to avoid possible extra excursion and damage to the mid drivers.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

oh i know the whole addiction feeling haha trust me,I've been doing this since the 80's but i never really took the time to learn all the critical and scientific part if you will of the art of sound systems in the world of car audio,but i will tell you this much,they could give me a job telling you if it sounds good or not,I'm very picky and i have a ear for it.

as for building my own kit,i did mention that in the beginning,i thought that would have been so so cool to do that,but again thats the part where i would really need to know my stuff would come in.but,i do have an update,yep.so here it is.

i went ahead today and ORDERED a set of 6.5's and they are on the way.the price range was right at the my spending limit,well maybe a tad over.lets see,the spec's are awesome.should be really good SQ I'm kinda bummed because now what am i going to research until 2 a.m. with you guys? dang it.maybe a future four channel amp so i can go you know what.hehe.

a big thanks goes to ALROJOCA,SKIZER,727SOUTH,and more.so take a guess?
haha i was going to write i went out and got some 6x9's and going to force them in my kick panels i built lol,and seen the reactions,lol the humor level check.
so any guesses ? i will announce it tonight lmao more fun


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

something happened and posted it twice,so anyways yep yep yep can't wait


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

well thats no fun.ok so anyways i went ahead and went with drum roll please.
GERMANY yay yup ground zero uranium GZUC 650SQ,, i ordered them this morning,thursday morning the 3rd of april.cant wait to get them.im trying to decide where to mount the x/overs.not going to put them in the doors,no way.i guess under the dash i don't know yet.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Glad you got a nice set, I am sure you will be happy with those.


To have the most flexibility with passive crossovers having access to them for different settings, some guys just place them in the trunk area or near the amp, you have to run extra wire but it makes sense to have the options accessible when you need them. Sometimes it is in the rear part of an Suv, behind the seats in a truck, it depends on the type of car you have, just be ready to run extra wire if you need to. 

I just got a set of components with bi amped crossovers options, they have 6db, 12db slopes and -3db -2db 0db and like plus 1 and 2 db for the tweeter, these are not the Sony's by the way.

I am going to put these big crossovers where I have access to them close to the amplifier, running 4 conductors to each of my doors, then since I have an amp with DSP built in, I can just ditch the crossovers and just connect each ch using 4 ch for the fronts for active pass if I want to, no need to remove the door cards to make new connections.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a active set (no crossover) on the way, i need to find the crossover for the set.
Where do you get yours? and how much?


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

damn ALROJOCA you sure know your stuff my friend,i actually have the hard part done,i have a speaker wire ran from inside my doors and they go all the way to under the driver seat,and its not doing anything,so all i have to do is hook that wire up to the oem speaker wires to the input to the x/over wires which run thru the rubber boot in between your door and chassis and so all i will need to do is run two wires from under the driver seat about 2 foot to my kick panel on the driver side,then run two wires across to the pass/side kick panel so it won't be too bad at all,I'm half way their,plus i have tons of wire.

how ever i will need some tips on setting my x/overs because they are totally new to me and have a lot of settings.hey umm 727 SOUTH i don't have any idea,i got my whole kit from brandon super nice guy.just pm him and ask him.or scott.im totally new to ground zero.i was looking for videos on youtube just now.its been a lot of fun.

and I'm not going anywhere i like it here,plus I'm building a new amp rack,i was going to make it smaller but since i need a new 4 channel amp to go active lol who knows,i guess 41 inches wide.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Passives are easy just connect them, most just have 12db slope and you set the -2-1-0db or plus switch for the tweeter attenuation depending on how bright you like the tweeters.
You set your HP on the HU that works better, some EQ and done, PEQ's can be harder to dial than a simple passive and HU HP setting.

Passive= post amplified frequencies fixed filtering

Active= pre amplified frequencies filtering, 4 slopes, 5Hz increments, LP,HP, Bandpass, independent output level for each set of tweeters and mids, sometimes for each driver, the level of processing depends on the cost ($300 up to $1300) of the amp, HU (8 ch) or stand alone box processor.
You need to know the crossing points for each driver, try different slopes. Then speaker size, Time alignment and EQ, ha ha ha sound easy right? It may take months if not years to dial it right for a first timer.

I am just learning about this, maybe when I experience my first active set up I will say it is worth the time, cost and effort, for now I will try the passives with HU's filtering and eventually I will take it to the next level since I am ready having an amp to do it. With the passives you still have the option to have rear speakers also if needed, an active set up is just fronts a sub and a bunch of processing involved.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

no dude haha it doesn't sound easy  thats why if and when i do decide to go active I'm gonna come straight to you,like help!!!!!! haha but it won't be anytime soon.i need to see if the new components fit in my kicks or if i need to remodel,god i hope they fit.im probably going to start running wires this weekend for placement of my new components,the old ones are in the door panels,i don't like that,their velcro'ed down really good but no dice with the new ones,either under the driver seat for easy access or under the dash.hell there so pretty i should mount them on the center console on a pedestal for everyone to see.haha

oh and one more thing,the next thing i buy is going to be tweeter pods,maybe next month,i saw some really nice ones on here,they were black,the silver ones would work too though.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

727south said:


> I have a active set (no crossover) on the way, i need to find the crossover for the set.
> Where do you get yours? and how much?


At this time we do not have the crossovers available separately. The Active kits were brought in specifically for those who utilize an Active setup and do not need the Crossover, it saves them the money of paying for something they do not need.

Have you decided to run Passive now?

Regards
Brandon


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm still a newbie when it comes to active sound processing, we both are going to need help when that time comes. 

I hope you can fit the new drivers in the kick panels, you should post a picture of them. If you need to do extra work or make new ones it will be worth it, you may be able to sell the kick panels in a Subaru forum, who knows. 

Sometimes rather than trying to chase old wire, it is easier to just add new, and just terminate or disconnect the old one. I would think that having kick panels there is no need to go through the pain of fishing wire through the doors. Just straight from the amp to the kick panels, and the tweeter pods going on the A pillars same thing no door wiring. 

I have seen those pods, they are nice, and they are supposed to help with the sound dispersion I read. 

My A pillar panels are angled in a way that will be hard to place them there flushed, I have to settle for the window sail panel or dash close to the windshield.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

good choice guys, great components awesome sound quality.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

thanks customaudioman i think brandon spoke of you.well damn,you know,i just can't catch a break,i just went and measured my kick panel cut out diameter and they are frickin 5 1/4 and the uraniums are 5 3/4 so at least it says on the site,i am going to wait because like i said about my sa 12's it said on there web site and on the side of the box the cut out diameter and it was totally wrong from the actual speaker,so i will wait,before figuring out how I'm going to cut out a 1/2 inch all the way around the inside diameter.

it never can be easy can it ? haha damn man.yea I'm thinking about just mounting the x/overs right behind the kicks theirs room,i was even going to make the back side of the kicks expand up under the dash at one point for more air space.but didn't.you know,all the years of me building my own enclosure's I've never owned a router and this is when i sure could use one.theirs a wooden baffle i could just take out some.but i will do something.

yea my a/pillars are round too so i couldn't counter sink my tweeters either.theirs a picture of my kicks on here.their in this section too.titled imaging problems and you can see where i had to mount the tweeters because of floorboard depth and the hood latch.so some of those pods will be my next addition.hopefully the black ones.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> At this time we do not have the crossovers available separately. The Active kits were brought in specifically for those who utilize an Active setup and do not need the Crossover, it saves them the money of paying for something they do not need.
> 
> Have you decided to run Passive now?
> 
> ...


Never run active before, i have to try them with my Hertz crossover.
Do you have GZ Uranium 12SQ in stock?
How do they compare to Hertz HX300 or JL w6? SQ and output?
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

727south said:


> Never run active before, i have to try them with my Hertz crossover.
> Do you have GZ Uranium 12SQ in stock?
> How do they compare to Hertz HX300 or JL w6? SQ and output?
> Thanks.


I would not recommend using Hertz crossovers, they were not designed for each other. I am sure they could work but who knows what the crossover points are etc. try running the Uraniums active first. 
Yes we do have the GZUW 12SQ in stock. I do not have much experience with the JL sub, the little I do have has been in ported set ups and I have never been impressed. I am completely unfamiliar with the Hertz woofers outside of seeing a few at a couple of shows. 
The Uranium woofers were designed by Ground Zero as a Sound Quality woofer. It's a proven SQ winner, having just won the EMMA SQ masters unlimited class. It is not designed for maximum output, so some may want a little more. Personally, I think it does quite well. 

Regards
Brandon


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

If you were looking at the Uranium 12SQ, but need more output, the Hydrogen 30x will do it easy. I've used the 10" 25x and they have great output and sound quality. I have not heard the Hertz HX300. The hydrogen IMO has better output and sound quality then the JL w6.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

customaudioman said:


> If you were looking at the Uranium 12SQ, but need more output, the Hydrogen 30x will do it easy. I've used the 10" 25x and they have great output and sound quality. I have not heard the Hertz HX300. The hydrogen IMO has better output and sound quality then the JL w6.


Just got this yesterday for a great price so i am good for now


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice, let us now how it turns out


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

plcrides said:


> thanks customaudioman i think brandon spoke of you.well damn,you know,i just can't catch a break,i just went and measured my kick panel cut out diameter and they are frickin 5 1/4 and the uraniums are 5 3/4 so at least it says on the site,i am going to wait because like i said about my sa 12's it said on there web site and on the side of the box the cut out diameter and it was totally wrong from the actual speaker,so i will wait,before figuring out how I'm going to cut out a 1/2 inch all the way around the inside diameter.
> 
> it never can be easy can it ? haha damn man.yea I'm thinking about just mounting the x/overs right behind the kicks theirs room,i was even going to make the back side of the kicks expand up under the dash at one point for more air space.but didn't.you know,all the years of me building my own enclosure's I've never owned a router and this is when i sure could use one.theirs a wooden baffle i could just take out some.but i will do something.
> 
> yea my a/pillars are round too so i couldn't counter sink my tweeters either.theirs a picture of my kicks on here.their in this section too.titled imaging problems and you can see where i had to mount the tweeters because of floorboard depth and the hood latch.so some of those pods will be my next addition.hopefully the black ones.


What up plcrides
Went shopping around yesterday and got me some new sub Hertz HX300 for a great deal.
I have a friend can help me to run active on the new speakers but i will try them with the Hertz crossover first to see how it sound, i hope they sound better than my Hertz comp.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

727south said:


> Just got this yesterday for a great price so i am good for now





727south said:


> What up plcrides
> Went shopping around yesterday and got me some new sub Hertz HX300 for a great deal.
> I have a friend can help me to run active on the new speakers but i will try them with the Hertz crossover first to see how it sound, i hope they sound better than my Hertz comp.


What amp will you be running on the components? I would just run
Active since you dont have thr crossovers.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

customaudioman said:


> What amp will you be running on the components? I would just run
> Active since you dont have thr crossovers.


JL Audio 900.5 love the amp small, enough power for me.
Yes I will run active with 80PRS or get the Helix DSP.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

727south said:


> JL Audio 900.5 love the amp small, enough power for me.
> Yes I will run active with 80PRS or get the Helix DSP.


Oh okay that should work good then. when are you going to start the build? Im starting a build next week for a customer from north Carolina(non forum member) Using ground zero nuclear components and hydrogen 25x sub. I will be powering it with arc new xdi 1200.6 6 channel amp. But its wont be active, just passive. The uranium components are great components, cant wait tomorrow see how these nuclear components get down.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

those are nice 727 i bet they will sound very good,i need to check my email tracking number to see when mine will be coming in.and by the way does anyone know of anyone that has some tweeter pods ? i guess I'm going to use the pvc end caps for now,but hate to put such a nice set of tweeters in a rigged up job.

i guess i could call shok industries ,just wondering if anyone had any on the forum though.i saw some in a thread on here and they were black and very nice,i would have to check pricing either way but need to start tracking a set.because thats how i have mine set up now,but their smaller and need to rebuild those too so the new tweeters will fit.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

mine will be here tuesday,yay!!!! hey 727 take good notes on going active because I'm gonna come to you when that time comes haha and i think alrojoca is going to need to know how to do it also.

just out of curiosity i was looking at four channel amps last night so i can go active this summer and what kind of power ratings do i need ? how many watts for the mid's and tweeters separate ? would the watts go up or down being that they would be single and not together,you know what i mean ?this is unknown territory to me.thanks


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

727south, let us know how the new components compare to the HSK.

You need a polypropylene non polarized cap connected In series on pos or neg lead ( pos better, although no difference)for the tweeter 20uf 100 volt minimum, that is what people running active set ups use to protect the tweeters in case settings get lost or someone F's with your settings to avoid frying the tweeters, the mids don't need protection if settings are lost on the HU or DSP, worse case you'll get beaming and need to set the points again.  4 amplified ch are needed to drive a 2 way active system with the 80prs. 

Every car is differerent it's not a science, different slopes need to be tried, for highs and mids id start at 12db. You want to take the higher point the mid plays on their spec sheet and set the DSP either at that point or lower for the LP frequency, my guess for the mids between 200-1600 hz and HP a between 40- 70 hz depending on the mid spec frequency point. If a band pass can be set from say 70hz to 1600hz (example) great, then move to the tweeter crossover again my guess for the tweeter 1600-3500 hz to 20khz plus HPF trying to blend the frequencies from the point the mid was set up. For the sub same thing low frq point for the HP im guessing 25-80hz depending on using a sealed or ported box for the sub,and in most cases the LPF on sub works between 80-120hz,if sealed maybe just LP at 80hz and no HP. slopes 12,18,24db whatever works the best for the sub.
Then try slopes, on the DSP for fronts while EQ is set to flat, loudness off. Once it sounds the best, you can set the vol/gain level for mids and tweeters individually to find the right balance then eq, TA, last step is the sub's dialing and change the phase from 0-180 for the sub, whatever works to bring the bass at front or feel the bass warmer and full in the whole cabin after setting the xover points being the last step after setting the fronts.

YMMV every car is different, that is how I would start, I would contact the manufacturer for the crossing points for the drivers to have a starting point to work with.
I would leave the sub settings for the last step, disconnect it or set level to 0, to work just with the front stage. Good luck!

Never done this, this is just how I would do it others may have a different approach or steps, but I think I am at least 80% on the right direction

The 80 Prs may have speaker sizes to choose from and the mic for auto tune, the TIme alignment and EQ


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

plcrides said:


> well damn,you know,i just can't catch a break,i just went and measured my kick panel cut out diameter and they are frickin 5 1/4 and the uraniums are 5 3/4 so at least it says on the site,i am going to wait because like i said about my sa 12's it said on there web site and on the side of the box the cut out diameter and it was totally wrong from the actual speaker,so i will wait,before figuring out how I'm going to cut out a 1/2 inch all the way around the inside diameter.
> 
> .


I had a similar problem last month when my sub died.
Old one was 1st-gen JL 10W6.
I had won an Audiomobile 2110 GTS.
Both 10" subs, but the new one has a big plastic bezel around it - needed the mounting hole (wood face in a fiberglass enclosure) just over 1/8" larger all the way around.
I messed up the riv-nut when I installed the enclosure, and couldn't pull it out my the trunk.
Local expert said to get a palm router and rabbet bit with bearing. The biggest I could find was still not big enough (there's a kit with larger bits and smaller bearings that would work, but I only needed one and the set cost as much as the router.)
I just went to town with a dremel grinder and finished it off with a sanding drum on my cordless drill. Took 2 days and probably 4 hours labor because I kept stopping short and trying to coax the driver in. To do it again, I'd get a really coarse sanding drum for my highest speed drill and work as smoothly as I could.

Best of luck.
That looks like an awesome set of components.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

Alrojoca said:


> 727south, let us know how the new components compare to the HSK.
> 
> You need a polypropylene non polarized cap connected In series on pos or neg lead ( pos better, although no difference)for the tweeter 20uf 100 volt minimum, that is what people running active set ups use to protect the tweeters in case settings get lost or someone F's with your settings to avoid frying the tweeters, the mids don't need protection if settings are lost on the HU or DSP, worse case you'll get beaming and need to set the points again. 4 amplified ch are needed to drive a 2 way active system with the 80prs.
> 
> ...


My speakers got here today, I will get them in the car tomorrow to break them in then drive about a hour to my friend house to get the wires done and I need to built a box for my new sub too.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

oh cool fun fun fun,mine will be here tomorrow.im pretty excited.
yep tjswarbrick i have already stood in my garage and said ok what can i use ? haha a drimmel,hmm a jig saw,hmmm yea haha and the last time i rebuilt them i did a really nice job of carpeting them.i use black carpet that matches my car's carpet perfect,but when i start hacking and sawing the dust is going to make them filthy,I'm going to try and tape them off as best as i can and hopefully only ruin the front baffle piece of carpet.but I'm still waiting to see what the exact measurement's are on those midi's.
always wait and see,don't rely on spec's for speaker's you read online or like sundown even the box they come in.was wrong.lol but yep i need a router at this time in my life,gee a little late don't ya think.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks like you two will be busy getting your new components installed, exciting, hope you share your experience.

727, if you use the Hertz passives to break the Gnd 0 components, do not expect them to sound good, passives are designed for the drivers that the manufacturer made them for and will not sound their best using a different one, to protect them and give them a load while breaking them in, yes, just don't expect the most from them using a different manufacturer's crossover.

How many hours is the common breaking period for drivers anyway? I could only guess and I guess it depends on the type of music you play.

Plcrides before getting some tweeter pods I would experiment with the angle and position, many times tweeters sound great on the first spot we place them, but then after playing for long periods of time or at very loud levels some of us get fatigue or hear harsh sound and we need to move them either off axxis or play with the height to get the smooth sound and balance after playing music for while.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

man I've moved those tweeters i already have around so many times and places for weeks and weeks thats all i did.its a sports car,with deep floor boards ,when you open the door to get in you actually fall in,and getting out is a ***** too,theirs a center console,and all kinds of stuff blocking the path,the a/pillars are round so i can't flush mount,plus theirs a air bag inside their with wires,plus I'm not cutting holes in a brand new car,i destroyed my last car,this car cost way too much,so after reading for hours i found that its better to have your tweeters close to your mid's and the best place is the bottom outside of the kick panel,well by doing this,it would be firing right at my foot,plus the bottom of the steering,the gear shift,the console all of that,my legs.so the best place i found was in pods,mounted on the side of the kicks.heres the picture dude
and this is where the new tweeters are going,the stage height is perfect,its not 100% perfect center imaging in the pass/side but that might have been the bad recording of hotel california i was using to find center,or maybe the blown ceramic piece's in my old x/overs I'm going to play around with it a little more,when they get here.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Are those the Bostons?

The nice thing about the kick panel install and having the tweeters close to the mids is not needing to use time alignment.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

Alrojoca said:


> Are those the Bostons?
> 
> The nice thing about the kick panel install and having the tweeters close to the mids is not needing to use time alignment.


Ok got the speakers in the car, sub box is done wait til Saturday go to see my friend to run active.
The GZ sound very good with the Hertz crossover, i think the Hertz tweeters have a bit more detail and mid bass are stronger.
The GZ mid bass sound better, the tweeters are not harsh very smooth, warmer and more enjoyable.
The GZ are better set for the money.

Now to the Hertz sub deep, clean and very smooth bass, one of the best sub to me, i wish i have two


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

727south said:


> Ok got the speakers in the car, sub box is done wait til Saturday go to see my friend to run active.
> The GZ sound very good with the Hertz crossover, i think the Hertz tweeters have a bit more detail and mid bass are stronger.
> The GZ mid bass sound better, the tweeters are not harsh very smooth, warmer and more enjoyable.
> The GZ are better set for the money.
> ...


Are those 6x9's being used too?
glad you like them 
Keep us updated


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

The 6.9 is not hook up.
I will order another set of GZ Hydrogen for home use.
Will keep you update buddy.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks 727 too bad I did not ask you to measure the magnets on the GND 0 6.5 drivers since I asked on the other thread, where they were selling them and the answer was unknown since it was never answered. 

The magnets looked big on the pictures compared to most drivers and there is no way to know if they fit in most cars without having to cut the door.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

looks like a nice sub 727,well i got my GZ in yesterday and spent all evening taking my kick panels out and running wires and soldering wires to run my x/overs under the driver seat,today my legs are killing me from healing down on them on the garage floor on a blanket for hours,i had to cut the 1/4 piece off of the inside lip of the kick panel's today for the GZ to fit,and i am tired as hell,had to recarpet the front piece of my kicks now I'm about to go back out to the garage and install everything,or as much as i can,its already hot as hell here,it sucks I'm so not ready for summer time.so basically i haven't even heard them play yet,either tonight or tomorrow considering its almost 9 p.m. well back to work.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

Alrojoca said:


> Thanks 727 too bad I did not ask you to measure the magnets on the GND 0 6.5 drivers since I asked on the other thread, where they were selling them and the answer was unknown since it was never answered.
> 
> The magnets looked big on the pictures compared to most drivers and there is no way to know if they fit in most cars without having to cut the door.


The back are bigger than the Hertz I have to cut the hole bigger to fit them.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

just finished installing ground zero uranium components.i installed the crossovers under the seat so i can slide it all the way forward and get to them to make my adjustments and then secure them down for good.

i got done at like 11 p.m. and was going to wait till tomorrow to see how they sound.haha screw that crap,i went in and got my keys and turned them on.sounded beautiful,i didn't do any adjusting,not sure what setting to put them on.my boston pro's i had them on -4 so does anyone know what i should have them on? theirs a high and low switch too,then the minus and negative db things to set.so i don't know yet.

if nobody knows guess i will have to learn alone.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

727
Thanks for that info on the magnets


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

plcrides said:


> just finished installing ground zero uranium components.i installed the crossovers under the seat so i can slide it all the way forward and get to them to make my adjustments and then secure them down for good.
> 
> i got done at like 11 p.m. and was going to wait till tomorrow to see how they sound.haha screw that crap,i went in and got my keys and turned them on.sounded beautiful,i didn't do any adjusting,not sure what setting to put them on.my boston pro's i had them on -4 so does anyone know what i should have them on? theirs a high and low switch too,then the minus and negative db things to set.so i don't know yret.
> 
> if nobody knows guess i will have to learn alone.


I got everything done today sound very good and they will sound better after 3 weeks.
plcrides how you like your speakers ?


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

hey 727,they sound pretty damn good,I'm just pissed because I'm still fighting with my imaging,I'm trying to get help with settings either on amp or head unit or both.i think it might help,I've never really used something like pink noise and a RTA or anything or even a smd just always gone by my ears,but its down to something that i need to find and fix so i can really enjoy them ya know.hope your enjoying yours 727.
later lance


----------



## Daniel Turner (Mar 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You can find all of the info on the Ground Zero products on our website
> 
> Ground Zero Usa - Subwoofer, Amplifier, Subwoofer Amplifier.
> 
> MSRP on the Uraniums is 399.00


Yes, these products are great.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

i was wondering if anyone had a set of tweeter pods they want to get rid of,the kind like shop industries carries.just wondering before i call them tomorrow thanks.
tweeter dia. according to german web site is 1.73 but i will double check by hand
their for the uraniums
thanks


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

well I've been playing my new GZ uranium's for about a week now,should be enough time for break in,that is if their is a break in period for these.i am at a point where i think i may have bought the wrong speakers for my taste in sound.

i was totally clear i wanted speakers that have a good beat to them,if their was ever a time for a dedicated mid bass that would be now.i ride threw the forest with my windows down and stereo up,well they keep shutting off on one side and i know thats the way they do.

the eq on my head unit i looked at it just now
band 1 is 62.5 hz would effect my subs
band 2 is 100 hz would effect my subs
band 3 is 160 hz same
band 4 is 250 hz
i don't want to effect my subs sound AT ALL
i adjusted 100 hz and turned it up and it still shuts down on one side,time to turn it down
they don't have any kind of bass beat to these speakers.i have my tweeters temporarily mounted on the side of my kick panels,i wanted a set of shok industries but I'm not paying 200.00 for them so my next step would be mounting them on the sail's since my a/pillars have a air bag and i don't want to ruin them anyways.so would mounting them in my sails with fiberglass aiming towards the center would this increase the volume and hopefully fix my imaging problem too?
i set my amp to filter mode off. so i can adjust everything on the HU 
any idea's on what to do? is this just the nature of the beast buying speakers that say SQ on the box ? they just play really clear but at low levels only?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

What amplifiers, subs and HU model numbers do you have?


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

its all on my signature bud,the ken wood is a kdc-x996. i might need to try playing around with the cross overs some more.its kinda hard because its in german,
it has a low and high switch that does this
low= midrange decrease @ 500 hz > 3 kHz
high=midrange increase @ 500 hz >3 kHz 

hpf
12 db tweeter crossover slope 12 db
6 db tweeter crossover slope 6 db 
it says in most cases 6 db slope effects the best sound quality result

so im not sure which is best and then
phase switch
0 recommended if the distance of the mid and tweeter is higher than 15.75
180 recommended if mid and tweeter are mounted near together and aligned on axis towards the listener.
then-4/-2 or 0 db / +2 db 
and thats all it says.so i don't know.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Mmm, here is a video to set a PEQ Setting the Parametric EQ on a Car Stereo Head Unit - YouTube 


I would leave the Time alignment as a last step and make sure the polarity is correct going in the passive xover and out to the correct drivers also from the amp. Amp's HP,LP fronts, to flat or off. HU HPF somewhere in 60-85Hz, 12db slope for passive xover components, Select the Speaker size on the HU, Large Medium or whatever is better. 
I would not mess with the Phase for the fronts at first, 0 is good.

I hope this helps, I would not over do every setting without really knowing what it does.

I do not think the speakers are the issue. I hope you can hear what you want soon keep trying.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

plcrides said:


> well I've been playing my new GZ uranium's for about a week now,should be enough time for break in,that is if their is a break in period for these.i am at a point where i think i may have bought the wrong speakers for my taste in sound.
> 
> i was totally clear i wanted speakers that have a good beat to them,if their was ever a time for a dedicated mid bass that would be now.i ride threw the forest with my windows down and stereo up,well they keep shutting off on one side and i know thats the way they do.
> 
> ...


what is low levels?

I think if you're shutting down the amp by playing components either you have a wiring short, (tape came off, skinned insulation, bad wire?) or your component crossover is bad.

a component set that cost as much as those, should have good engineering in the crossovers and as a result, you should be able to turn up the music without shutting the amp down, pretty much ever...

so you may have a defect, a weak amp, or a wiring snafu.

and yes, sound quality means good clean sound but not tear your head off volume levels. If you're trying for a "echo in the tree canyon" effect while driving through the forest, you picked the wrong set of speakers. I understand Ground Zero wins SPL competitions, but you may have to buy their SPL line of speakers.


Or do like the rest of us and get horns and pro audio midranges.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

The speakers sound very good, you have to play with them to get them sound right.
When I ran them passive I have my amp at 12 slope, head unit 6 slope 100hz mid bass blend in with my sub real good.
If you can take picture of the crossover I can help you better.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

thanks 727, i met scott today,well had a long conversation on the phone super good dude,and it turns out I've been using a bad amp for 14 years.A FRICKIN JL AUDIO AMP this makes the 3rd jl amp to go bad on me.im so mad I'm thinking about going out in my back yard and taking my AR-15 and unloading on it.but its not worth wasting the ammo,i swear man.i got the amp and the boston acoustic pro's at the same time and so when i would crank the hell out of it,and i mean loud for about half a song,one side would shut down,just the tweeter,so i was like uh oh,don't do that anymore,so i just never gave it a second thought since it was so long ago,so when it did it yesterday with my new speakers and not even half as loud,i was bummed,and didn't know what the hell to do,but its all good now.that amp has been in 3 different vehicles so no bad wires,or nothing,its the jl amp clipping or something,i don't know,don't care,I'm over it.

so now i get to buy a new amp,yay just what i wanted to do,haha really huh..Scott from ground zero talked to me and helped me fine tune my stereo over the phone today since i never took the time to actually learn all of the basic's like a #*!#$&*!# never mind,its just every time i bought a amp,mainly jl audio and tried reading the manual it was like greek to me,you got to admit though theirs a ton of stuff on those amps.

im installing my tweeters up on my sails tomorrow,they were down on my kick's and I've already ran the wires and everything just need to angle them and mount them,whether its fiberglass or whatever,thats where they are going and to tell you the truth,i don't really care if i can't find center on both side's anymore,I've had it with that.but we'll see how it works out.we all know how addicting this is.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

I had many problem with JL amps before but i gave JL HD amp another chance.
The JL HD are very good but not great, i don't think i will buy them again.
You should get 4 channel Arc audio amp and run active.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

oh i know right…that would be the smart thing to do,buying a 4 channel so that in the future i can go active,but money is tight right now,so i don't know,i will probably try and find a low cost 2 channel for now,and then part of me says to go ahead and just get it over with and buy a 4 channel.i will have to do a ton of research.i love the arc audio amps but they are super expensive,i think,i don't really remember.i would just have to see what the lowest power i can get away with for each channel and still be happy and have enough volume to play it loud enough for my taste's 727.and i will read some tonight.
later Lance


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

Lance, I'm glad to hear that Scott was able to help walk you through the set up and get you on the right track. I'm fairly confident that once you address your amp issue, you'll be quite happy with the Uraniums. Please keep us updated.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

hey,,,,whats up Brandon ? yes it was really cool talking to scott,a real cool dude.glad i met the both of you.yep I'm going to look into a new amp.man these new amps are so small,its a trip.im not used to that.but its good,less weight in my car.

i might be able to afford a 4 channel amp.ive been looking around and the PPI 4 channels are really affordable and good looking,the PPI BK 800.4 is like 139.99
I've noticed a lot of people have PPI amps


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

Why not Soundstream Reference? very nice amp for the money.

Soundstream Reference REF2 370 370 Watt RMS 2 Channel Car Audio Amplifier 645644400443 | eBay
Soundstream Reference REF2 640 640 Watt RMS 2 Channel Car Audio Amplifier 600544035553 | eBay


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

the PPI BK 800.4 is a very nice looking 4 channel amp for a very low price,i saw it late last night its a precision power its glossy black and has copper writing and logo's on it same color as the ground zero uranium has on the back of the tweeter and mid.

I'm going to look around tonight at 4 channel amps that are good budget deals.my friend has a stereo shop and sales CT SOUNDS amp and i could get one for cheap but they are white and would stand out like a sore thumb in my install.so I'm going to keep looking and if i can't find a decent deal,get this frickin best buy carries the PPI.i would feel really weird buying an amp their but oh well.it cost 139.00

so if anyone else reads this and wants to throw in a low price black 4 channel amp thanks.well doesn't have to be solid black,looks shouldn't matter anyways i know but when theirs so many amps to choose from now days what the hell,ya know


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

I have a very simple question,i do plan on running active this summer and i am looking at amps right now,my question is,can you run active with two 2 channel amps
or do you really need the one 4 channel amp ?
these 4 channels are huge and very very expensive.
im kinda digging these new small amps that are out now days,sure would help out in the real estate category.
oh and it will just be a two way,my new 6.5 ground zero uranium's thanks


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes for active pre amplified crossover filtering and prosessing 
You need 4 channels or separate amplification for each driver, you need a non polarity polyutherane capacitor to protect each tweeter, you also need a separate sound processor or head unit like the pioneer 80prs, or a good amp with 3 different slopes and a wide range of crossover points plus being able to increase or reduce the sound output level for each pair of channels ( tweeter's and subs) to balance and blend the sound between the 2. 

If your tweeters are sensitive enough you could drive them with the HU and using the passive xover. And drive the mid bass speakers with a 2 ch amp, using an external processor for the misbass to set the xover points or if no processor or the amp is not capable, simply use the HPF from the HU, this last way it is not active, it is biamping, that is the closest thing to active processing and still using 4 ch for just the front drivers.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

wow thats a lot to look for,i was trying to find one amp a 4 channel,but their huge or very expensive,so i was thinking two 2 channel amps,but i guess they need to have a lot of the capabilities you mentioned.i have a friend that runs a shop and sales CT SOUNDS AMPS and i could get a couple 2 channels for a really good price.there built really well and have loads of power,not sure about all the other requirements you mentioned buddy.

nothing can just be simple or easy in this deal i guess.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats why I like these new xdi amps. I can run an active setup without
Using a processor or aftermarket head unit to get good active setup w/o adding processing.. Sure a dsp will have better capabilites in tuning, but not
Everyone have $700+ for a dsp and tuning. Unless your going to use a pioneer 80prs headunit, your going to have to find a amp with dsp capabilities.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

You can use 2-channel amps. You'll just need to make sure you have high-pass crossovers for the tweets, low pass for the subs, and bandpass for the mids. These can be passive or active, built-in to the amps to external, or included in the H/U. Many, many different ways to go - which is what makes this hobby so fun, but so daunting. But not all multi-channel amps are huge (particularly modern new Class-D ones) and, typically, a 4-channel will include 2 crossovers and be smaller and less expensive than running two separate 2-channel amps. Of course, that assumes you're starting from 0 and won't have an extra stereo amp lying around when you're done. 

If I had it to do all over again, I'd take those ARC XDi V2's over JL's and an external crossover. They look great for the price. (No experience with them, though.)
And it looks like Audison is releasing some amps with built-in DSP. I'm sure they won't be cheap, but probably cheaper than separate amps and an outboard DSP.
Have you seen GZ's "DX" series amps? They're not black, but they look good and are pretty small for the specified output. 

I'd also recommend the Audio Control DQ-61 for anyone looking to add DSP "on the cheap" - it's a lot less than $700 - but it's really only set up for a passive front stage (no separate mid and tweet T/A or EQ.)

Good luck with your system!


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Biamping is the closest thing to cleaner active sound, for the extra money a 4 ch amp gives you more options, 2 ch are not too popular or that small these days


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

tjswarbrick said:


> Have you seen GZ's "DX" series amps? They're not black, but they look good and are pretty small for the specified output.


Those class D amps from us are being discontinued, we do not have any here as we could never order the whole line. Class D is only big here in the US it seems. There is some current talk about bringing another line of them out, but that is all I know for now. 


Our small format amps are the Radioactive class G amps. They are equipped with bandpass crossovers.

Here is the 4-ch, the GZRA 4.100G

GZRA 4.100G


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

wow I'm seeing theirs a lot to this.i do have a lot of spare time on my hands so this could be cool,on the other hand it kinda sounds like something i would have to ask questions on doing and i hate that.i have to make myself ask for help.ive been trying to read threads on as much as i can find online.

i do have a good friend that owns a shop down the road and he carries a brand of sub,s and speakers,and amp's called CT SOUNDS and the main company is in spring texas which is like 30 miles from my house,anyways i can get pretty good deals I'm sure.the amps are white but at this point it doesn't matter,no one will see behind the back seat.

i have the dc audio 2.0k for my subs,which btw broke the screws loose yesterday going to the store so i need to brace the box big time.anyways if i do this it will be done one piece at a time,so no fast install build pics,i can buy one thing at a time,as long as its not 700.00.heres a amp i could get maybe,i mean if y'all think its doable.oh and meade did his amp test tuesday on one of these and it was under rated,and he liked it.i held one and checked it out,pretty nice units.the bass knob clicks on/off,has a voltage meter and more.

1254


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

like a dummy i forget to even mention that after talking with scott and doing a few tuning tricks and finding out my amp is jacked up.the speakers do sound very very good.they are as clear as a bell for petes sake.ive always listened to electronica music but with these ground zero uranium speakers i keep wanting to find music that sounds very nice,i don't want to say pretty music but maybe i don't know.i don't listen to mainstream music,never have, so the songs that have like good vocals and mystical sounds in them these speakers really come alive and thats where they shine the most.i have one song called too close its by clair marlo from the iasca cd that sounds amazing.
so thanks again ground zero for the wonderful sounding speakers.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Glad you got it worked out.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

thanks man,i just can't believe that I've been riding around with a bad amp for 14 years,thats my luck.damn lol oh well.

i am reading and searching and looking all over the place about stuff i would need to do this deal.

if that arc audio xdi 600.4 is 479.00 msrp shouldn't it be a lot less some where else? but i don't see it except maybe ebay and I'm not buying a amp from ebay


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

talked to my friend today and he will let me have that amp for a decent price,i guess not sure what its really worth but he's a stand up guy and has always helped me out.so yep.i guess thats that i will call it ****** haha or casper


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

alright i think its the time for the question,I've been reading and researching for days,its kind of hard to google what do i need to buy next ya know haha.so when i was having problems with my old cross overs someone said time to go active.

i love the idea of it,and how this site was pretty much founded upon active set ups to run raw drivers,i dig that a lot,i wanted to do that in the beginning but didn't push it enough,no big deal though.

i understand each persons reasons to go active can and is for different reasons.well i guess my reason would be SQ of course,but to be able to adjust T/A and EQ on each speaker is what i think i might need to go after.not sure.

i was told to buy a 4 channel amp.i picked one,my friend will sell me the c t sounds,if its a good foundation.heres where I'm at.i don't have a laptop,that works anymore so just the mac in my room.so the 3 sixty3 is out,the JBL MS-8 is neat with its own screen not sure what all it does.

i know i would need tweeter protection,not my passive x/overs i guess
so what would i need to set out after.mini dsp does that one run off a laptop too?
i have the ken wood x996 hu.its a 13 band and their is a setting that says dsp,you click on it and it says either bandpass or though.

so if someone could just give me a start up link or some products i would need,and the funny thing,my subs sound so amazing,i really don't even want to screw with them.you can feel the bass from head to toe. so basically i want to work on my front stage.
are their processors or do i need to buy that pioneer hu lol.thanks in advance guys.

oh yea i was embarrassed to start a new thread to ask this.yikes.i promise I've looked at tons of stuff,anyways i just want to make my uraniums work to the best of there ability.
LancE.


----------

